# KDS Presents The £xxxx Ultimate Wet Sand Detail On A BMW E39 M5 & prize for Dw member



## Kelly @ KDS

*KDS Presents The £xxxx Ultimate Wet Sand Detail On A BMW E39 M5 & prize for Dw member*

Hi Guys

Hope your all well coming into the cold season, have your cars all nicely protected for the winter ahead.

If you have not done so yet then please read this latest instalment from the one and only KDS Detailing ,

There are some free goodies to be grabbed just before Christmas all courtesy of DODO JUICE and SHINEARAMA themselves at the end of this thread all in the name of some fun :thumb:

http://www.dodojuice.com/

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/

Firstly the Ultimate KDS Wet Sand detail like these below

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141365

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=143779

For true orange peel removal :argie:

There will be a lot more wet sand details from KDS coming to Dw very soon , with over 10 new M3's a couple of X5's to include in the Loooong thread of myth busting and how to wet sand for the Ultimate finishes .

And of course some of the members are aware of the new spray oven installed at KDS and that my old friend and paint trained by myself is now part of the team , so soon you will be seeing for re-sprays and colour changes with wet sanding correction at the end for the show car finish :thumb:

I have a few DW members already booked and waiting for the final parts to be up and running then , once running they will be the lucky guys to get in first to have the new "complete" KDS package and one stop shop for all automotive services .

So onto the Ultimate wet sand detail .

This is to remove orange peel fully , not to speed up the correction process or remove the odd defect , which will be shown towards the end of this thread on another car :thumb:

Now the car in question is from 4-5 years ago .

it was to achieve the flattest show finish possible , this means the complete car was wet sanded down all by hand with flat rubber block , we have found using sanding machine's with soft backings and sanding pads with sponge backs to hold water keep the process cleaner intone quicker but DO not fully level down heavy orange peel as found in the very latest BMW's , and in fact after many trials and test on cars and scrap panels that wet sanding with machine's alone , once completed there is still visible orange peel if greatly reduced .

KDS carried out a training day recently with our good friends at DODO JUICE seen here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=215132

In that day we covered a section on wet sanding on a test bonnet of different process to remove orange peel.

The results can be seen here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=215132&page=9

Quick version here



























































































The car in the reflection is the only car in the country (9 total worldwide) to finish the 24hr Le Mans and thread to come for future too :argie:

So back to the BMW E39 M5 for "ultimate wet sand detail"

For speed I am going straight to the during shots and after as this will long enough for most members and don't wont another computer killing thread 

During wet sand stage





































Spot the polishing Head and compound used



















Well good old Farecla foam head and G3 then finish with 3m finessit, but of course there is so much marketing around now that products like this get bad press when really a lot of it is to do with the person carrying out the work in fairness.

Started wet sanding around 20 years ago using 3m fine and superfine sand paper before it was rebranded and using the Farecla and 3m compounds and polishing pads . How times have moved on now

Wet sanded rear panel and the rest of the parts were all completely sanded to the very edges all panels off the car














































Look at the maestro and MG in the back ground for repairs lol



















Back to M5 :thumb:

Straight to the afters, the car had wheel refurb , and complete detail of engine bay and interior, this was on a car with over 100k on the clock








































































































































End of part one

see part 2 to win some goodies :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

KDS Wet sand detail part 2

Now onto the main advent another E39 M5 wet sand detail , I would not call this one the "ultimate" wet sand detail but a part wet sand detail to improve the overall appearance of the car and turn back the clock .

This is where the DW Members coming into this next section , if you would like some nice Santa goodies before Christmas all from DODO JUICE and SHINEARAMA then carrying on reading , if not stop now , no sorry please keep reading for some fun and enjoy as we get near the festive season

The car in question needed dent removal (4 dents to be exact) 4 full wheel refurbishment and part wet sand , full correction detail which included interior and engine bay plus new bonnet badge like the icing on the cake :thumb:

So to the befores













































































































once the car was washed and brought inside we could see the extent of the problem the car had a front end re-spray due to stone chips , the owner said he want back twice to the body shop to make good the poor finish with no success so the reason it was sitting in the KDS workshop wait for the magic to happen 

The cars paintwork had all the defects you see from average body shop work all for free .

The defects

Dry paint with evidence of dust removal










Sanding DA marks in undercoat / primer










Parking dent (look at Ferrari by mirror)










Dent look at edge of sign on wall










De nibbing small defects first










Absolutely madness dry paint on bumper










More sand prep marks










Dry edge of wing and poor touch ins










Same again on edges










Poor paint on top of bumper










Lovely wing





































More sanding marks





































Top edge of wing










Then the swirls




























Bumper



















Swirls on rest of car





































The during detail shots next

remember this is to soften the orange peel affect and remove the defects from the new paint work , if it was to remove swirls only then a good machine correction would of been enough , the art here is to remove just enough orange peel to match the rest of the car to give it that Original look not wrecked look it had when it came into KDS .
Start of the wet sanding process done by hand (without hard rubber block) this why I can feel the contours of the panels so keeping as even as possible at the same time (remember removing more paint until completely flat can actually be easier than match panel to panel) , in the first couple of passes you can see how bad the orange peel and da marks



















Dry paint



















Blend line in the middle of the bonnet :doublesho










Spoke to the owner who said on the first return visit to body shop they made better , but he was not happy with the outcome , on the second visit they broke through the paint so re-painted the whole bonnet , errr Nope they re-painted only a part of the bonnet :lol:



















Near the end stages of wet sanding now





































A few shots before finished and lsp's
































































And now to the finished car :thumb:


















































































The front bumper










Before
























































































































































































































































































So to the best part of this thread

WHAT do you have to do to win some lovely dodo juice goodies and any products of your choice from shinearama,

Well could not be easier really, the car above had

Full correction detail (interior and engine bay)
Part wet sand 
4 x wheel refurb 
4 x dent removal

All you have to do is guess the total cost, yes It's that easy .

I will help and say we are Vat registered so remember calculate that into the total :thumb:

So to clear things up , the rules

it's one go/post/reply per person on this thread (and I won't take it as a real entry if it's been edited) to make it fair (please not pm's to me etc) I will let it run till the 8th December then pick the winner and of course post it on here . 
This give a full month for everyone to view and have a chance and time to post out the prizes before Christmas .

Good luck everyone .

So I guess don't reply until your absolutely sure of a figure in mind

The closest person wins of course you don't have to get it spot on to the last pence :lol:

If in the event to people guess the same its will be the first one that counts of course

The total prize is worth £160 :thumb:

Part of the prize is a Dodo juice home brew kit, and then £40 from the dodo range kindly donated from Dom,

The other is from Phil of shinearama which will donate £80 from his web shop.

Now get thinking,

Of course you can post/reply with any questions about the cars in this KDS thread

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## shaunwistow

Chuff knows, i'll stab at £2121.21


----------



## McClane

Blinding work... literally looks brand new that beamer. And the Lancia is tasty too!


----------



## JakeWhite

£7300?


----------



## Spoony

Blimey that is some detail, probably more than I can afford! I reckon it was around £2375


----------



## Guest

£1600.... Excellent work as usual Kelly.

Paul


----------



## Miglior

£2355

I'm probably way off but either way, great work Kelly


----------



## McClane

Oops, didn't see the comp bit until now. I'll opt for a reasonable £1550.


----------



## patonbmw

Enjoyed that read- enjoyed the dodo/KDS wet sand detailing day aswell so thanks for that aswell kelly and posting the after pics of the bonnet- Hows the 206cc looking after the rattle can respray?

Great prize and idea after some recent studio posts my guess is £2790


----------



## Deanoecosse

£2200 is my guess. Top work Kelly, that's what you call a REAL "ultimate" detail on an M5 and no willy waving over the cost either


----------



## M44T

£1630


----------



## Johnr32

Nice work there! Im guessing £2590!


----------



## alex12

my guess £2450


----------



## Alfa GTV

Stunning work Kelly as usual, total cost, I reckon £1890


----------



## Dannbodge

£2800.01


----------



## GazzaC

top work!

my gues is £1399.99


----------



## davies20

Wow amazing work there! wish i had half the skill!!

I'll guess at - £1100.06


----------



## Ronnie

Stunning finish.. just looking and 32 people looking and 14 guests shows how good this is!! nice one Kelly.. If your Podigy is half as good as this I might as well quit whilst I can lol!!!


----------



## Serkie

Epic thread.

£2199


----------



## Mad Ad

Always great to see your work in progress
£1750


----------



## alan_mcc

Awesome work - the blend in line was shocking. I'll have a guess at £1700 :thumb:


----------



## Greg_VXR

I will guess £6000...great work


----------



## stuart5760

I'll go for £1800


----------



## slim_boy_fat

What a result!! :thumb:

My guesstimate is £1275.......


----------



## sm81

2860£:thumb:


----------



## LindenH

Awesome work - worth every penny of £2880


----------



## tom-coupe

1963.76 thats my guess. but i dont think its going to be that high would you spend that on a car over 100k but would you hmmm. ill go with 1963.75 lol


----------



## Damien89

Great work! My guess is 1875 pounds


----------



## 66Rob

Fantastic...................my guess is £1550


----------



## SimonBash

£1,450 is my guess.

Impressive work, reminds me of

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=181924

Do like this age M5 in this colour.


----------



## adlem

Awesome work as always Kelly! Complete stab in the dark here of £1945


----------



## saabboy

OK.....I will guess at 30 hours [email protected] £95 per hour plus materials = £3025 + VAT = £3620.

What a fantastic turnaround Kelly. Very Impressed.....


----------



## chillly

3k Kelly and if i win raffle the prize and give to Whizzers charity. Fantastic thread mate!!


----------



## markamo

£3900:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC*

Bargain at £6001.00 mate


----------



## matzagrin

Great job!

It seems usual to see sanded M5's in this forum


----------



## Gruffs

Now that's a write up.

I reckon we are talking £4783.67


----------



## kings..

cracking results.... been trying ages to post my reply but for some reason the server crashed.. I would guess money wise £3499!


----------



## saabboy

saabboy said:


> OK.....I will guess at 30 hours [email protected] £95 per hour plus materials = £3025 + VAT = £3620.
> 
> What a fantastic turnaround Kelly. Very Impressed.....


Sh*t.......forgot the wheels @ £400!!!:wall:


----------



## JJ_

1125 ??


----------



## Nanoman

£3217


----------



## Jem

£1956.87


----------



## james_19742000

£3960


----------



## sicko

Epic work KDS!
i'll say £1812 =)


----------



## toni

£6000  :lol:

Your work is just speechless Kelly :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Stunning work!

My guess is £3475.50


----------



## ash-g

im going to go for. £1279


----------



## dubstyle

That is amazing work.

I'm going for £2339 inv Vat


----------



## Clark @ PB

Love it :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

£2500, awesome work either way


----------



## Tricky Red

I would think somewhere near £1900.


----------



## kempe

What a turn around :thumb:

Im going to say £2810


----------



## DMH-01

Cracking work there mate. My guess is £2900.


----------



## Ph1L

Awesome work, i'm going for £2988 :thumb:


----------



## dodd87

I'm going for £3745!


----------



## Guest

Superb work - car looks spot on afterwards. I'm looking forward to the wetsanding how-to guide too :thumb:


----------



## simon burns

I'll go with £3250!cracking work mate,stunning! :thumb:


----------



## E38_ross

£2240


----------



## Miracle Detail

Amazing work kelly awesome!!


----------



## CARLTON

My guess is £2878.75


----------



## PooPer

i will go with 1850gbp


----------



## admg1

£3280


----------



## lobotomy

I'm going to say £6000 since I was up early this morning


----------



## RobH69

£3200


----------



## Scrim-1-

Fantastic, I guess £3800


----------



## CJA Valeting

It looks a million dollars



£5500+vat = £6600


----------



## Bez

£1720.


----------



## ben1988

my guess is £2745 btw the car looks great


----------



## janahan9

My guess is £4100!Great work!


----------



## lionheart

my guess £1299


----------



## liam99

Great work. I say £3295


----------



## ade33

I reckon £1300 for the work on the paint and about £300 on the wheels, plus the VAT. So £1920 all in :thumb:

Stunning work btw, you really are a magician!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

my guess £2898??


----------



## wilkie1980

What a turnaround, stunning work! I'll go for around £5999!


----------



## nick.s

I am loving that Delta on the Azev rims!

Simply stonking results on the BMW. In for a penny, in for a pound, I am going to say £2000 on the nose. I am probably wildly out


----------



## RedOne

My guess is £2490 inc Vat. Great work!


----------



## Claireeyy

Awesome work. I'd guess £3600


----------



## jdquinn

I reckon its close to £1935.06p


----------



## kev a

Nice work there my guess £2130


----------



## Guest

£875 :tumbleweed:


----------



## Adrian Convery

Awesome thread and good game, my guess is £2,215 + VAT so £2658


----------



## georgeandpeppa

1899 great job btw


----------



## steve from wath

first class work

an inspiration to us all

my guess

£ 1180


----------



## DJZ-ST

Excellent work. my guess is £1668.70


----------



## geoff.mac

I'll have a bash at £1950 plus v.a.t giving me a nice £2340 all in :thumb:


----------



## jubileebug

£2879


----------



## chch

is the game only for UK residents ? no idea about the value of UK VAT, my guess is 1630,- total.


----------



## PootleFlump

My guess £1008


----------



## blitzschrauber

amazing work - unbelievable - 

priceless - but i think around 1700 ...


----------



## EthanCrawford

Great write up and gorges lancia 

Here's my guess £2862.00


----------



## The Cueball

One trillion dollars!


----------



## Digidick

Great work.

I'll go for £1535


----------



## scoobyc

tremendous work. £1314.15!


----------



## dsolds

£2867. And I want the 'Grale :argie: Always wanted one but so fat it's eluded me 

Oh, fantastic work BTW. :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle

No idea and not going to try to guess,should I win you'll only end up getting my van to do and I doubt you would relish that!

Having said that,more first class work. Goalposts moved again.:thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections

I will go for £3000, awesome work btw


----------



## spursfan

£2350, great job by the way Kelly..

Kev


----------



## dean j

I'll have a stab at 1299 Inc vat

I'd like to be right saying 200 quid and I'd book both my cars in tomorrow!!!


----------



## President Swirl

Nice work mate, £1,700 with the vodka and tonic.


----------



## psaiko

£5749 - for a fantastic job! If there will be some workshops in the future...write me a PM


----------



## Black Magic Detail

your work is without doubt the best in the country
£not enough
you the man !!!!!!!


----------



## Summit Detailing

£1865


----------



## CraigQQ

£5543


----------



## R0B

Nice work Kelly, and ill go for £700 mate.


----------



## Turkleton

£2650 

Love this shape M5 and the reflections are just :doublesho


----------



## billmassey

I think £2685


----------



## fatty

£3579?


----------



## zepp85

£1850 

Edit- oops sumone already guessed that , can I Change to £1625?


----------



## calw123

£8150


----------



## Elliott19864

Is it me or does it always seem to be sunny at KDS HQ?


----------



## dwmc

£2612 :thumb:


----------



## Buck

Kelly

I'm guessing (and it is a guess) £2830


----------



## getthewheelsinl

£2345.67


----------



## Posambique

£ 2998


----------



## scooby73

Superb work as usual Kelly!:thumb:

I'll say.......£1195.


----------



## robq7653

I'm going with £1176 as a guesstimate lol


----------



## Railsbrough

stunning work must be worth £2017


----------



## Michael_McL

£1999 
great turnaround


----------



## Joshh

Hmm I'll take a punt at £0 freebie for a colleague or friend


----------



## Mindis

£2185


----------



## Leemack

Fantastic work mate

£6900?


----------



## [email protected]

2177 euros


----------



## Aero

Stunning work :thumb: My guess is £1345.


----------



## nica_florin

my guess is 2550 pounds


----------



## JBirchy

Amazing work and a great read! Great idea for the game too, and it's very interesting to read guesses all the way from £700 up to over £6k!

I reckon with all the wetsanding and polishing we would be looking at £2,000, then add in the wheels at £400, interior and engine bay, another £100, then add in another £78 (guess) for the new BMW badge and we have: £2,578.00 + VAT @ 20%

Grand Total inclusive of VAT: *£3,093.60*

Worth every penny too! :thumb:


----------



## wookey

Fantastic work Kelly.

I'll take a stab at £3222 inc. vat


----------



## tony_hetherington

I'm a little bit in love with Kelly. There, I've said it. 

K - you've mentioned the Lancia before but it's the first time I've seen pictures of it. I'm not sure how many superlatives you can fit into a sentence, so I'm not going to try and simply say; oh my.


----------



## mas

Stunning work as always kelly!

ill have a crack at £3220 - again top job

Sam


----------



## Renegade

Amazing work as usual!!!

I'll have a stab at £1650

Ren


----------



## DAREM

Well, as far I know/read about Kelly from here, the ws part would be around 600 and the rest up to max 900-950. That's my guess.
Anyway, this does not matter, what matter is that he offers an all inclusive detail for all the customers that wants to work with him.
Keep up all the way Kelly!!:thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail

I'm going with £1765 inc vat.


----------



## tomelmer

£1485.00 :thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish

going to have a stab in the back and say 3250


----------



## Giobart

Beautiful work, I love this post! 
Cost £ 3387.00 inc VAT


----------



## tosh

I'll go £4190 - fantastic work!


----------



## Jinksy.

amazing transformation.

Guessing about £6400


----------



## dazzyb

Stunning work as ever. Tht is now one perfect m5 
My guess would be £2350


----------



## Christianmp

Stunning ressurection of that poor car.
My guess lands at £ 2992


----------



## wish wash

Cracking work. My guess lol £7200


----------



## wanna veccy

£1666.66p


----------



## TubbyTwo

£1450


----------



## gm8

2229.75


----------



## mean172

£1499.99


----------



## themainlegend

I'm gonna say £1662.92. Got to be in it to win it!!


----------



## Typhoon 180

£2646 inc vat


----------



## lil-pinki

Amazing work once again =D £4120


----------



## RRobert

Love the smell of wet sanding in the morning. 
£1690


----------



## bigalj

1456.99


----------



## moosh

Wonderfull job and good to see a old school chap like myself defending Farecla 

My stab is £2136 all in.


----------



## msuvvy/mk4golf

1195 including vat ????? looks awesome after the correction!!


----------



## Alzak

£1900


----------



## james_death

Fantastic work... Cost..... £2340...


----------



## pee

Amazing work some awesome cars im going to say £2495


----------



## john2garden

Amazing work there my guess is £1520.00


----------



## Beancounter

Great work from KDS :thumb:

I'm going to say all told, including the dreaded VAT, £2,345


----------



## SimplyTheBest89

£1400


----------



## Steve Burnett

I'll guess at £1880.00


----------



## Bratwurst

I'll go with £1825


----------



## malinmip

£2100


----------



## teknobod

If you hadn't seen the during shots, you'd swear it was a different car!!! :buffer:

£3325 inc. VAT


----------



## Pezza4u

£1,479 :thumb:


----------



## Stumper

I reckon £4250.76

Not sure why but it seems about right to me!


----------



## throwa62start

mmmm I'm thinking there are lots of hours involved.

4 x wheels = £500
Detailing time of over 50hours surely... £1000
4 x dents = £200

Plus the 20% VAT

Total £2125...


----------



## Nuzzy-B

£1845


----------



## Nelex

I'll guess 1820


----------



## Phantom

£1962


----------



## austrom1

£2365


----------



## Littler

I'm going to say £2700


----------



## nick-a6

£3780

Awesome work as always


----------



## sidewalkdances

£2445


----------



## Superspec

Great work, I'm going to guess £2640.


----------



## cangri

£2325


----------



## umran9

£2000


----------



## JMAPUK

Guestimate £1750

Cracking work though guys ;-)


----------



## The Cueball

on a more serious note...

and I may have missed this in the OP...but when was the job carried out?!?!?

We have had 3 different VAT rates in the UK over the last few years....



<edit> I see its from 4/5 years ago, so 17.5% VAT and not the current rate..


----------



## Hou

£1527.50 :s


----------



## R9SH G

Fantastic work
il guess £2950


----------



## Ming

£1628:46p
(At least no one esle will have guessed it!!)
Ming the cantankerous


----------



## Prism Detailing

I would say about £1200

Interesting thread though


----------



## barnsley-arosa

£2410


----------



## Southwestastra

£3200 . Hope I'm close


----------



## vaughn1

£6000


----------



## Denzle

£3,111.00 as a shot in the dark.


----------



## onks

£1450


----------



## Lloydy

Nice work on this, I am going to say £4755


----------



## gtechrob

£3,499.99 :lol:

cracking job as ever Kelly and having nearly been turned off the whole business of detailing by the first car I ever did (my e39 touring back in 2006), I know first hand how many hours would have gone into this - here's how mine looked when I collected it - a perfect body shop polish job if ever there was one:









and after - nothing close to what kelly has done with this car though:


----------



## PrestigeChris

nice round £2000


----------



## wayne RS250

£3500 me thinks


----------



## shuggett

My guess is £1875.00,
cracking finish as always


----------



## Ashtra

absolutely amazing as usual. my guess is 2700 quid.


----------



## GlynRS2

£3775.95 :thumb:

Superb work, worth every penny :buffer:


----------



## Edstrung

Still trying to practice what I learned that day Kelly. Trying to get hold of a unit to work on mine for 5 days straight inside with no interruptions, driveway wetsanding is a problem waiting to happen 

SO the guess, £1823+ vat which equals £2187.60


----------



## Foxx

Wow, I made a note to post on here yesterday and already there are like, eight million replies!

Beautiful work, outstanding recovery on that Beemer. Even on the worst cars miracles can be made to happen, with the right tools and skills - and it's amazing how much better reflective surfaces look when are are reflecting stunning vehicles, lol

I won't put a guess forward for the competition for obvious reasons


----------



## IanG

I reckon £1825 + VAT = £2190.00 :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Foxx said:


> Wow, I made a note to post on here yesterday and already there are like, eight million replies!
> 
> Beautiful work, outstanding recovery on that Beemer. Even on the worst cars miracles can be made to happen, with the right tools and skills - and it's amazing how much better reflective surfaces look when are are reflecting stunning vehicles, lol
> 
> I won't put a guess forward for the competition for obvious reasons


I best say that , with your last sentence in mind that no one knows the actual total price , emailed Dom and Phil to let them know that even the KDS staff dont have the password to access the bill's even thou they would not do so anyway , so completely fair as it can be :thumb:

I will say the exact price of course at the end so all can see its fair and square and will scan the bill with customers detals removed (blanked) :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## davesei

£1400 inc vat


----------



## powey001

10,000


----------



## sristeve

£6500


----------



## samm

Epic work Kelly.

£4375


----------



## Kane.

Wish I had the balls to do some wet sanding. I'll guess at £940


----------



## Dan Clark

Outstanding work as always.

My guess for the cost is £2555


----------



## richtsport

£2756


----------



## viperfire

£950 lol


----------



## Trip tdi

Thats really high class work there achieved from KDS.

Mines a figure of £2,650 pounds.


----------



## rinns

1700

Good work


----------



## daryn

thats amazing work my guess is £1975.


----------



## Barry_T

in the order of £1989.95, so my guess


----------



## monty537

£1850 all in is my guess


----------



## Bustanut

Fantastic job, I reckon it was £1342. Its right so just send the goodies now please.


----------



## Obsessed Merc

Nice work. I've had a go at wet sanding (after attending your last open day) but I still cringe when I stand back and look at the mess I've made with the sandpaper. Fortunately, it does polish out 

My guess is :

4 x dents - £175
Wheels - £360
Wet sanding - £360 (12 hrs ?)
Polishing - £360 (same ?)
Materials for sand/polish - £80
Engine bay - £80
Sub total guess : £1415
Vat @ 20% : £283

--------------------
*My guess : £1698*
===========

Always provide details of your calculation I was taught, so whoever is marking can award you points (prizes) for effort...


----------



## Ste T

£910.00


----------



## ferted

Amazing work!!
My totally uneducated guess is £2750


----------



## fatdazza

Got to be £2673.84 EXACTLY:thumb:


----------



## marccowley

I reckon about £2995!


----------



## jontruman

ill guess £1444.44


----------



## ClioToby

£2800


----------



## Rowan83

Fantastic results.

My guess is £1890.00


----------



## chrisc

£1472inc vat


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

£1199.95


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

I just can't wait. Less than £6k I suppose.

I'll chuck in £2200.


----------



## andy60m

Great to see all the things that are possible in a detail and executed to perfection.
My guess is 2884,60


----------



## AaronGTi

£1000


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

£39.99 Christmas special 
serious quote £2100 inc.


----------



## Dionysus

HeavenlyDetail said:


> £39.99 Christmas special


Did that include VAT? 

I'll hazard a guess at £3560 all in.

Just read the rules edits don't count so I'm out! :-D


----------



## Sti_Brumby

2670 My guess


----------



## ionutz_cjv5

1732.5.
Congratulations!


----------



## jaykaybi

CupraElliott said:


> Is it me or does it always seem to be sunny at KDS HQ?


Lol, just checked it on Google maps... BLING!










http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=gil...r=Gillingham,+Medway,+United+Kingdom&t=h&z=21


----------



## gally

Great write up Kelly.

Hmm my guess is... 

£2340 inc vat.


----------



## n_d_fox

First off... absolutely cracking thread in both the details carried out and the concept and generosity of the companies involved :thumb: :thumb:

My guess (looking at the current KDS price list  and taking vat into consideration) is going to be £2910

This doesnt include any additional cost for the wet sanding as i presumed the paint levelling in the Platimun detail was pretty much that.

Good luck everyone !


----------



## prokopas

I'd go for 1768 GBP (fingers crossed)


----------



## M.J

I,ll guess at £2222.50 including VAT. Great thread and links within .


----------



## TIODGE

hazard a guess £3275.49


----------



## tzotzo

prokopas said:


> I'd go for 1768 GBP (fingers crossed)


opou gamos kai xara kai i vasilo proti.

Great job. Amazing transformation Kelly.
And awesome reflections shot.

I don't want to guess the price of the detail, coz its all about the detail.
Not the money.


----------



## 1984clg

Very nice £1555


----------



## Fat Audi 80

£1296


----------



## ronwash

Guys,great work their!
i say 2270.


----------



## MCZ2047

Excellent work. My guess is £2249


----------



## Bowler

£2350 My guess. Still amazes me the bravery taking sand paper to paintwork then the result after finishing.


----------



## Strothow

£2610.06


----------



## Short1e

£5100 :d


----------



## stedman

I don't mean to be rude...but. If I had spent XXXX amount on this detail, then am I wrong in expecting door handles, head lights and other bits or trim to be taken out instead of just masked up. 

Don't get me wrong, the pictures are great and clearly a lot of time has been spent on the car but I would personally expect to be done.


----------



## Tom125

What an amazing result! 
I'm going to say £2333.03


----------



## UCD

great job!!! Cost: £5000.


----------



## Tom J

£3450


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

stedman said:


> I don't mean to be rude...but. If I had spent XXXX amount on this detail, then am I wrong in expecting door handles, head lights and other bits or trim to be taken out instead of just masked up.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the pictures are great and clearly a lot of time has been spent on the car but I would personally expect to be done.


Good question and a valid one , many varibles involved .

But more to come higher than the cars fetured in this thread from KDS , were we have stripped the car more so .








































































































































so keep your eye out for more :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Bowler

Now thats what i call a reply!


----------



## waqasr

Amazing work as always..id love to have a workshop like yours and the cars you have around you!!..

anyway im guessing around £1350?


----------



## Lloyd71

£3,100 :car:


----------



## Shhh3

£2899 :thumb:


----------



## Bowler

Looking at the pics again (done several times) is that a Bristol at the side of the Lambo?


----------



## stedman

kdskeltec said:


> Good question and a valid one , many varibles involved .
> 
> But more to come higher than the cars fetured in this thread from KDS , were we have stripped the car more so .
> 
> so keep your eye out for more :thumb:
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Nice pictures, but you haven't really answered my question


----------



## SkyBuMp

I think arround 2950!


----------



## toomanycitroens

£3360.00


----------



## Jacktdi

50 pence


----------



## andystuff1971

£965 a little lower than most probably.


----------



## colin11

£1200.36p :buffer:


----------



## gtechrob

jaykaybi said:


> Lol, just checked it on Google maps... BLING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=gil...r=Gillingham,+Medway,+United+Kingdom&t=h&z=21


that is hilarious! there are greater forces at work here....! :lol:


----------



## woodym3

great work. £1495.50p.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Bowler said:


> Looking at the pics again (done several times) is that a Bristol at the side of the Lambo?


:thumb:










kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## david_h

Sometimes you can tell when someone loves their job. Clearly you have a passion for what you do, and it is obvious from the threads you create and the quality of the work you turn out.

Very inspiring stuff, and I love the E39 M5's.

Keep up the incredible work.


----------



## badman1972

Stunning work £3000 as a wild guess, but truly stunning :thumb:


----------



## lambchop16v

Stunning work as always on an awsome car.

My guess is £3660 all in.


----------



## PugIain

Very nice work!
As a guess Ill go for £2300!


----------



## rsmatty2009

l0ovely lookin car and great work i say £2695


----------



## lincslad

Awsome £4,400


----------



## CRESTA

Great finish got to be £3500.35


----------



## perfect1978

excellent demo of wet sanding stunning results.i'll guess £1995


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Stunning, stunning work!

How many microns of paint would be removed on a detail like this roughly? It's amazing what can be done with the right experience and knowledge!!


----------



## willjordan7

It really is amazing what can be achieved when you know what your doing,I no idea on total cost but sure I'll have a guess at £2,399.


----------



## mitrasca

My guess is £2200


----------



## Vision2k1

£111111 ^^


----------



## Barry_T

around £3450


----------



## phaseolin

£2344 incl VAT


----------



## cupitt

£ 3500


----------



## bertiewhang

£2002


----------



## ant_s

Mmmmm I cna see your BM in the background pics!! 

I'm going to guess £1000 inc vat. My reason being I think there's a catch to why you'd ask us to guess the price, and one of these details 'should' cost £0000's, plus I can't see someone spending that much on car of this age/mileage.


----------



## RyanJon

£999.99p


----------



## k9vnd

Base it around the £2397.13 mark.... failing that then my prices going up next year..lol cracking work.


----------



## integrale

£3426.52????


----------



## tfonseca

My guess 3600?


----------



## dave smith

£1800


----------



## 62mph

Gotta be £6000 surely!


----------



## lethbridge

£1187 (maybe that's me just hoping I could nearly justify it myself..)


----------



## lowejackson

£980.50


----------



## chunkytfg

Stunning work

£1436.87


----------



## Garethskw

An even £3000.00


----------



## LOLOM5

I love to see my e39 M5 just like this one in a gorgeous condition as shown here! Although mine is Titanium Silver, it still glistens just as well! I think when this car was designed, there was something special in the BMW Motorrad minds! Beautiful finish on the clean-up and polish! Looks great!


----------



## Shared

£4261


----------



## gadgetboy38

£2200


----------



## Scotsbil

great stuff, my guess: £1450.00

Cheers


----------



## TelTel

£3225 + vat


----------



## Tobster

my guess is £1398,45


----------



## alxg

Always a gobsmacker when you put up W/S threads Kelly, serious talent. :thumb:

Oh yeah, I guess £1845........not expecting to win mind.....


----------



## stav46

AMAZING result,

My guess is 1825 GBP, need to sort this pc out as I can't find the pound sign!!!!!


----------



## stealthwolf

£1235


----------



## pulsar-dobby

Amazing work. I always look forward to seeing your threads. Anyway my guess is 2199.99


----------



## PD1981

Fantastic work Kelly, £1925


----------



## steveg

£1752


----------



## lesdon499

That is absolutely gobsmaking! I have no idea what it would cost but will stab at £1920  Fantastic talent!


----------



## Top Gear Dog

£2995.00 :buffer::buffer::buffer:

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Neiler

Fantastic work and serious amount of it, big car with tough paint. My guess is £2090


----------



## mrjohn

My guess is 1425£


----------



## Davi

Wow that really looks amazing.
I'm going to take a stupid guess at £50 on the off chance it was a friend or family member and you only charged enough for a few beers afterwards.


----------



## Legacy

Wow best BMW detail I have ever seen, the transformation is astonishing!


----------



## Senninha

Hi Kelly,

I'll go for £1998 as in the year the E39 was launched. If I'm right then you can book my NSX in for some of the same treatment please!

Fingers crossed

regards, Paul


----------



## experiment626

Stunning guess £3800


----------



## Tabbs

:thumb: just wow :thumb:
love e39s :argie: 
great work :buffer: too
guess...... £1895


----------



## G4JSG

With a car of that age, despite the work you put into it, would you charge less????? I reckon I would be sympathetic so charge £1250


----------



## mitrasca

How long are you going to keep us in the dark Kelly?I'm eager to find out the xxxx number


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

mitrasca said:


> How long are you going to keep us in the dark Kelly?I'm eager to find out the xxxx number


its running for a month exactly , cant change the dates now sorry .

All in good time will find out thou ,

i will get back to the questions comments on this thread soon too

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Bratwurst

Whoops, accidental 'thanks' clickage


----------



## AcN

£2195 ^^
But does your platinum paint correction includes full wetsanding ?


----------



## Deep blue

Well got no idea, but have to try anyway 
£3600


----------



## Super G

some nice cars on your premises ill keep an eye out for the work on the Ferrari.

could I enter £1820.

G.


----------



## chris141

Excellent work Guys, As for price i'll stab at £2750


----------



## -JP-

My guess is £2249.


----------



## Ric

£4895


----------



## Gazza

£3595 Absolute quality


----------



## Spuj

Excellent stuff as always, I'll go for £1950.


----------



## alexskord

I'll go for £1895 incl VAT


----------



## Mr.Ry

I reckon £2350...


----------



## horico

£1875....no idea whatsoever!!


----------



## Wilco

£2335.87


----------



## piemp

£2465:buffer:


----------



## dcampbell42

my guess is 3390


----------



## tom_sri

I think £4444


----------



## Waka

£1333.35 inc VAT.

And if it's anywhere near that for that astonishing job, I've got an X5 that needs some TLC!


----------



## Minus8

£2745- SHOW ME THE GOODIES! 

Epic work as always Kelly, really pays off :thumb:


----------



## macrostheblack

Very nice job indeed!

I'm guessing £1582.80


----------



## Guest

Nice


----------



## jon-v8

Stunning work as always, great colour too! :thumb:

I'm going for £1175 all in.


----------



## gb270

£3000 all in


----------



## INWARD123

£1180 inc Lovely Job !!


----------



## Mike Hunt

£2565


----------



## MattOz

Great work once again Kelly. Price wise, I'd say £1213.40 or thereabouts.


----------



## Benn

The one thing i love about new paint (or just repainted) is how flat it can be make by flat and polishing. The BMW looks amazing. How long ago was it painted?

This is beatuiful.


----------



## Senninha

Unless I missed the detail then my guess is it was last painted at the factory over a decade ago ...



Benn said:


> The one thing i love about new paint (or just repainted) is how flat it can be make by flat and polishing. The BMW looks amazing. How long ago was it painted?


----------



## twoscoops

£1885.50 cheers


----------



## simba

......£2000 

:d


----------



## Fish

£2475, but I wont win... I never win. 

Fish


----------



## dagoatla

£1407


----------



## michael3011

£2800 is my bet - FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## GrEyHoUnD

£6400 hope my lucks in!!


----------



## bizzyfingers

I would say about £1450.26


----------



## OKona

£2278


----------



## Benn

Senninha said:


> Unless I missed the detail then my guess is it was last painted at the factory over a decade ago ...


Looking at the pics with the DA damage, missed bits in the flat and polishing i'd say it was repaired and painted.


----------



## Davemm

Going to go for £6000 As thats a lot of car.


----------



## rookie7

looks fantastic .......lets go with girlfriends birthday £1981 hope shes lucky


----------



## Keir

£2,670
awesome work


----------



## Crash

£3750


----------



## RSTsteve

£2931


----------



## North east Car Care

£1900


----------



## viperfire

Haha quality **** take


----------



## Bratwurst

viperfire said:


> Haha quality **** take


Eh?


----------



## d.berkay

£2000


----------



## snoopin

2167


----------



## royalsteve

£1,999.99 :wave:


----------



## ant13

£1608 :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

2999.99


----------



## _stuz_

I think £2185  

Amazing detail and a lovely car


----------



## steve D

Go on then...£4280

Stunning work there.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

One day left before i have to run through all the entries :doublesho

going to be a long time i think , i will post the average total too will be interesting against the real figure , and at present have no idea how close that will be or who is the closest.

Thank you to all that has entered and the few for tomorrow :thumb: .

I will post when the comp has finished , of course questions can still be asked and i will reply to new questions and the ones all ready asked .

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## McClane

kdskeltec said:


> One day left before i have to run through all the entries :doublesho


Good luck with that Kelly :lol: Awesome comp though :thumb:


----------



## stewbacca3

I am going to guess £1275.

You have done a fantastic job with the M5.


----------



## Alan W

I'll try £1956.

Alan W


----------



## spalding89

I'll take a guess at £3250. Stunning work as usual, looks amazing!


----------



## Grizzly_TJ

i'll have a guess at £1440


----------



## RSPSTEVE

nice work! £1666


----------



## Z06

£1988. :speechles


----------



## uberbmw

£1498

brilliant work!


----------



## Lewisredfern001

2328+vat great work guys


----------



## Black Magic Detail

with the average to this point being £2899.78 thats what im going with 
the knowledge of the collective


----------



## NHke

I bet arround £2680


----------



## DetailMyCar

£773.76 - Bargain if it's anywhere near that but what a stunning job! Great to see such great workmanship....


----------



## carrera2s

A realistic price i think/hope £2340!:thumb:


----------



## Car Key

£2165 inc vat


----------



## Gazmondo

£2800


----------



## smyrk

Stunning work there im going to go with £2496 (inc vat)


----------



## NKS

£950 :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

Crikey, I aint got a clue, but I will have a stab and say £2600

Great work there, such a stunning finish !


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

6:44 pm today is the cut off time (exactly a month) and then i will run through all the sums :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## CAB

£2450+vat


----------



## jspeed2

£3730 Awesome work again mate love your threads :thumb:


----------



## JD-Cumbria

Argh the pressure! I will say £2450 inc. vat


----------



## Pinky

Just read this you are amazing at wet sanding .
I will guess £1443


----------



## Ti22

I've not entered as I know the answer. Just wanted to say nice post Kelly and :thumb:

James

(Also well done to the lucky winner!)


----------



## Ns1980

Great thread! I'd guess at £2440 inc VAT


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Ti22 said:


> I've not entered as I know the answer. Just wanted to say nice post Kelly and :thumb:
> 
> James
> 
> (Also well done to the lucky winner!)


Hi james :wave:

my staff only found out a few minutes ago while i have been running through all of the answers , how the hell do yo know ? , and if you do say dont until the comp has finished of course 

Pm me the winner mate , see if its the same as i got :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## -Simon-

£1200?


----------



## banditbarron

£2500


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Right guys,

Firstly big thank you for the replies and guess's and of course Phil at shinearama and Dom at dodo juice with them this could not happen.

343 entries

So the average of the guess's came to be £2510.31

We removed the zero and one million guesses of course.

And oh yes good try to the guys who have rang for detailing advice or booked your car in with us to casually ask what's the price of the detail that running on detailing world at present , luckily did not catch me or Paul out.

As promised here is the Invoice scanned this evening for all to see.










The winner is reply number 330 bottom of page 33 
With a guess of £1582.80.

Only £1.80 out too.

Congratulations you are the lucky winner of the detailing goodies,

For a long time the winner was reply number 7 on page 1, looked like the competition was over before it got started.

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

macrostheblack said:


> Very nice job indeed!
> 
> I'm guessing £1582.80


Your a winner :thumb:

congratulations mate , i will email Phil and Dom right now :thumb:

thank you for taking part

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Adrian Convery

Nice one, dark horse, has made 5 posts overall in 3 years and that was the last one from him. 

Congrats :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Congrats to the winner! Nice prize!

That's a bargain too Kelly!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Adrian Convery said:


> Nice one, dark horse, has made 5 posts overall in 3 years and that was the last one from him.
> 
> Congrats :thumb:


Yep , i looked at all the posts he has posted in the past a hour ago , as even i thought it cant be true :lol:

Did think he only started posting a few weeks ago but clealry not 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Deep blue

Congratulation to the winner:thumb: Pretty damn close btw:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## McClane

Nice one to the winner :thumb: 

Bugger, £1550 wasn't far off, posted a whole month back too!


----------



## Alan W

What a bargain price for such a lot of very high quality work! :doublesho

I think you'll have surprised a LOT of people Kelly, and rightly so, and could be in for an even busier in 2012! :buffer:

Congrats to the winner! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Clark @ PB

I remember myself and Matt at OYM telling Kelly to put his prices up a couple of years ago,I'll say it again - put your prices up Kelly! :lol:


----------



## McClane

Alan W said:


> What a bargain price for such a lot of very high quality work! :doublesho
> 
> I think you'll have surprised a LOT of people Kelly, and rightly so, and could be in for an even busier in 2012! :buffer:
> 
> Congrats to the winner! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


I don't know alan... I think it's about 31 quid too dear :lol: :thumb:.

Just kidding. I thought it would be a very reasonable amount for the extent of, and quality of the work - hence my guess as it was.


----------



## superscrub

Oops a little late


----------



## Deanoecosse

Thats waaay too cheap. You could have got at least £5k for that


----------



## JimG

Alan W said:


> What a bargain price for such a lot of very high quality work! :doublesho
> 
> I think you'll have surprised a LOT of people Kelly, and rightly so, and could be in for an even busier in 2012! :buffer:
> 
> Congrats to the winner! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Agreed. Perhaps a good reason to publish prices in The Studio?


----------



## Scrim-1-

Fantastic price, at that price i might just have mine done.. actually no its worth more than my car


----------



## kings..

awesome guess congrats to the winner! KDS that is an amazing bit of work you have done for very very reasonable money! makes me think miracle should be ashamed of himself for charging such astounding sums when your contribution is easily on par.


----------



## ianFRST

so it was £875+vat to do the wetsand then?! CRIKEY!!

great thread, i do actually hope it brings you more work


----------



## DetailMyCar

kings.. said:


> awesome guess congrats to the winner! KDS that is an amazing bit of work you have done for very very reasonable money! makes me think miracle should be ashamed of himself for charging such astounding sums when your contribution is easily on par.


Not really for you to judge is it? His studio / location / lighting alone probably cost a fair bit more but the people you should be angry at are the ones that are happy / prepared to pay it surely? It's not his fault if they want to get him to do their car as they know exactly what the cost is - not as if he forces them to pay after charging double what he quoted is it.

A lot of people I know wouldn't ever spend £1000 on their car having (technically uneccessary) paint work done if you see what i mean.... To others £5k on a Phantom is pocket change and worth every penny to them if they believe they are getting the best in the world to work his magic?

An oustanding job though KDS, absolutely awesome and a bargain price too!!!


----------



## macrostheblack

Wow thanks Kelly! Can't believe I was that close to the amount.

As you guys noticed I don't post much. Long time viewer and admirer on the forums, but post so little in fact that ironically my private messages are locked out as my post counts under 10! So can't actually read the email yet.

What's funnier is Kelly, you've actually detailed my car a couple of years back. Black Audi S3. Was a top job too of course and must of helped with my guess as I estimated the costs and added Vat.

Looking forward to getting into to my messages:lol:

Thanks again! Be a nice early Christmas pressie


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

macrostheblack said:


> Wow thanks Kelly! Can't believe I was that close to the amount.
> 
> As you guys noticed I don't post much. Long time viewer and admirer on the forums, but post so little in fact that ironically my private messages are locked out as my post counts under 10! So can't actually read the email yet.
> 
> What's funnier is Kelly, you've actually detailed my car a couple of years back. Black Audi S3.  Was a top job too of course and must of helped with my guess as I estimated the costs and added Vat.
> 
> Looking forward to getting into to my messages:lol:
> 
> Thanks again! Be a nice early Christmas pressie


I will pass on the email addresses for Phil and Dom to you by PM :thumb:

If possible could you once you have ordered and recieved your goodies send me a couple of pics of the items please. :thumb:

Did worry for a while that we might have to wait for a few months for you to pop back Dw and take a look :lol: , was already thinking that i may had to put a dead line on collection of Prize or offer it to the next closest guess .

Done many black S3's in the past so not sure who you are , but hey at least you have been a customer of KDS in the past too :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## macrostheblack

kdskeltec said:


> I will pass on the email addresses for Phil and Dom to you by PM :thumb:
> 
> If possible could you once you have ordered and recieved your goodies send me a couple of pics of the items please. :thumb:
> 
> Did worry for a while that we might have to wait for a few months for you to pop back Dw and take a look :lol: , was already thinking that i may had to put a dead line on collection of Prize or offer it to the next closest guess .
> 
> Done many black S3's in the past so not sure who you are , but hey at least you have been a customer of KDS in the past too :thumb:
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Yep got your PM thanks Kelly :thumb: Will email you all shortly and thanks again.

My S3 reg started GL08 and had much sort after bucket seats installed. I also came back to have a nasty crease removed from the near side rear quarter which you somehow got out for me.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

macrostheblack said:


> Yep got your PM thanks Kelly :thumb: Will email you all shortly and thanks again.
> 
> My S3 reg started GL08 and had much sort after bucket seats installed. I also came back to have a nasty crease removed from the near side rear quarter which you somehow got out for me.


Hi Simon

I remember the crease :doublesho

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## kings..

> Not really for you to judge is it? His studio / location / lighting alone probably cost a fair bit more but the people you should be angry at are the ones that are happy / prepared to pay it surely? It's not his fault if they want to get him to do their car as they know exactly what the cost is - not as if he forces them to pay after charging double what he quoted is it.


How is it not for me to judge? I could be a potential future customer of both parties therefore I would be perfectly placed to judge. I am also entitled to my opinion, I am totally impartial and don't know either KDS or Paul Dalton.. However what I do know is KDS regularly posts outstanding contributions of his work without feeling the need to be arrogant by posting astronomical fee's. 
I know the bottom line is you cant be the buyer and the seller; however this is a fantastic illustration that shopping around certainly pays off..


----------



## scoobyc

kdskeltec said:


> Right guys,
> 
> Firstly big thank you for the replies and guess's and of course Phil at shinearama and Dom at dodo juice with them this could not happen.
> 
> 343 entries
> 
> So the average of the guess's came to be £2510.31
> 
> We removed the zero and one million guesses of course.
> 
> And oh yes good try to the guys who have rang for detailing advice or booked your car in with us to casually ask what's the price of the detail that running on detailing world at present , luckily did not catch me or Paul out.
> 
> As promised here is the Invoice scanned this evening for all to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winner is reply number 330 bottom of page 33
> With a guess of £1582.80.
> 
> Only £1.80 out too.
> 
> Congratulations you are the lucky winner of the detailing goodies,
> 
> For a long time the winner was reply number 7 on page 1, looked like the competition was over before it got started.
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk





scoobyc said:


> tremendous work. £1314.15!


Doh, I forgot to include the vat.....:lol:


----------



## craigblues

Top work! Shame I missed the comp.


----------



## moosh

Awesome thread! This thread shows that kds are realistic and absolutely bang on in there prices and the others charging extreme prices are either dreamers or need to re evaluate there prices or get the finger out :lol:


----------



## Dan Clark

Amazed at the total cost. Utter bargain for the work involved. 

The car is now easily worth £1500 more.


----------



## RedUntilDead

Wow, "kwality" work, I love KDS posts:thumb:
Can I ask, who did the wheels? they look ace. What paint was used?
I have a new e92 and would love my wheels to look as good as those.

Well done to the winner:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981

Back on topic great thread Kelly and great value for money IMO. I'll be in touch very soon as I'm about to place an order for a rather exiting BMW.

Gav


----------



## GJM

kdskeltec said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> I remember the crease :doublesho
> 
> Kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Kelly, you seem to be the magician when it comes to PDR's amongst other things.

I have a crease just above a rear arch, it's not bad but the local guy who looked at it said could do nothing with it as it is double skinned there.

What would your take on it be, something is possible or more than likely it won't be


----------



## Magic Detail

This really is a great thread in so many ways.. 

Well done to the winner! Sadly I was £99 over the top! Loads of close guesses, and plenty of wild ones :lol:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

GJM said:


> Kelly, you seem to be the magician when it comes to PDR's amongst other things.
> 
> I have a crease just above a rear arch, it's not bad but the local guy who looked at it said could do nothing with it as it is double skinned there.
> 
> What would your take on it be, something is possible or more than likely it won't be


Sometimes the larger the dent (the ones that look like they are never coming out) are easier to work with such as this one below

before





































and after














































the hardest dents to remove are the tiny ones which are on rear wheel arches or on front edges of doors .

Where its double skined you can either drill holes on inner skin if you have access ( would never recommend this) or use glue puller to lift the dent higher then tap down to correct shape .

BUT on a sharp curve edge of rear wheel arches then alot of times only a improvement can be made if at all and will still need bodyshop repair and paint for best results .

All cars are different and made different , sometimes dents will come out another time they wont .

If your guy says it cant be dont , then it proberly cant be done .

HTH kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## GJM

Thanks Kelly, much appreciated for taking the time to reply.

It's probably on the worst place possible, the guy is very good and has done some quite bad dents for me in the past, there have been ones that a small and sharp, they seem to be a pain and more time consuming.

There have been ones that he has not been 100% confident on but always seems to get them.

He doesn't seem to be a fan of the glue pulling method.

Think it will be off to the bodyshop


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

I know its a bit late,

but i have only just recieved picture from Simon the winner of the comp on this thread.

Its such a good picture thou so has to be posted.

I am so glad it al came together and just in time for a special Christmas treat from DODO JUICE and SHINEARAMA.

how cool is this :thumb:










another comp in the pipe line soon too.

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## SteveTDCi

Whilst £1500 can be seen as a lot of money, I would have thought for the work carried out the bill would have been much higher, i'm truly surprised how reasonable that figure seems.


----------

